# Solved: Asus 'Clickpad' problems



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm having a problem with my laptop, I think it was since I 'refreshed' it but I'm not entirely sure, basically I can use the clickpad to move the cursor and click but not to scroll or do any smart gestures so basically it doesn't seem to work with more than one finger, when I start up my computer it says 'ERROR: can't open ACPI ATK0100 kernel mode driver' but when I tried to download the atk0100 driver from the asus website it said it already exists, and I've also tried to download a driver for the clickpad but that didn't work either, weirdly there's also a function to disable the clickpad but this seems to have stopped working as well, any ideas how to fix this?

Model: Asus N56VZ S4207H
OS: windows 8 64-bit


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

You said you "refreshed it." What are you referring to?

You could try a system restore to a restore point when this problem didn't occur, or before you "refreshed it." I am not necessarily telling you to try it, yet, as I don't know what you mean when you say you "refreshed it."


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

'Refresh' is an option on windows 8 which basically deletes anything associated with the user I think because most settings remained but I had to download all app's/games etc. again as well as some programs like java and updates for stuff. I would try the restore option but don't you have to have set a point to restore it to, because I don't think I have yet, appreciate the help though, any other suggestions?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Huh. I don't particularly like Windows 8. I have never heard of that option, so maybe it is only a windows 8 thing, I am unsure. 

Why did you refresh it? I feel like it would have been better just to make a new user account. Not sure though. If you want to keep this "refresh" then you can't do a system restore because it will remove this refresh. 

You can try adding a new user account and see if it experiences the same problem. 

You said you downloaded the driver. I'll send a link for the latest driver to make sure it is the right one.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

http://ae.asus.com/en/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/N56VZ/#download

Looks like there are two drivers for the touchpad.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

When I download the first driver it says 'another version of this product is already installed, installation of this version cannot continue, got to control panel - add/delete programs' but when I try to delete the current asus smartgesture file it says 'there is a problem with this windows installer package. A program required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor' But if the asus smart gesture folder is there why isn't it working?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Possibly the drivers got corrupted. It is hard to tell. The folder may be there because it got through that part of the installation and stopped, or it installed and then something occurred to corrupt it.

Try revo uninstaller to remove the current driver. Problem is, revo doesn't seem to show everything that programs and features does. If you don't see it listed, try the hunter mode at the top.

Download the freeware.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I've just found something strange, when I go into the asus smartgesture folder in my computer files it has a file thing titled install_all but when I click this a black window comes up with ERROR: access denied, then the next line - windows 8 install procedure then a line saying the system cannot find the path specified, so is it a problem with the windows OS?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Well it says path cannot be specified. To me that seems normal, especially if the installer says that it is currently installs. Just seems like it is corrupted or something.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

There's another error box that comes up when my computer turns on that says 'P4G - this program can only be executed on the asus computer', does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

When do you receive this error?


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

when I move the hunter mode onto the smartgesture folder it says 'no installation package found, Tip: get more information for the application and try to uninstall it from main window'


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

And I receive the P4G error everytime the computer starts up from power off, but not from sleep


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

And it didn't appear in the listed items?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Boot into safe mode by on boot pressing f8 and choosing safe mode. 

Verify that the problem persists with the mouse being erradict. 
If it is fine, let me know. 

If it is still doing it, try uninstalling it with revo or through programs and features.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

yes it did but when I try to uninstall it takes me to the asus smart gesture setup wizard and I get the option to repair or remove it, but when I try to repair it, it says the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable, and when I try to remove it, it says 'there is a problem with this windows installer package, a program required for this install to complete could not be run. contact your support personnel or package vendor'.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

When exactly do I press F8?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I would just continually press f8 as you turn on the computer so you don't miss it.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay so for some reason pressing F8 didn't do anything but by uninstalling and reinstalling the ATK package I've managed to somehow stop the error messages coming up, the ATK and the P4G one so that's progress! however still no luck with the touchpad


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought you said it wouldn't uninstall?

So your only problem is that you can't use "smart" gestures? Make sure you installed that other driver as well.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I didn't realise I hadn't yet tried installing/uninstalling the ATK package but when I just tried to download the touckpad driver it still says another version exists


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you tried configuring gestures for it or making sure it is enabled (assuming that it is installed correctly as the computer says). 

When you go to the mouse, it will have a tab for this.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm afraid the problems just got worse, it turns out the instant key feature (basically a button you can program to open stuff) doesn't work either


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

If you feel this has made things worse, you can try system restore to revert back to where you started. 

I'm not sure exactly what you are talking about though. Maybe its a feature that needs to be reprogrammed or enabled after we changed some things?


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

okay that's fixed don't worry about the instant key


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you tried going into the mouse properties to configure the start gestures? Or do you see that tab for it?


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

No, I cant seem to find anywhere I can configure the smart gestures


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

You go into control panel.
Choose mouse. 
You will see a bunch of tabs. 
The last one is typically the touchpad one and possibly trackpoint if you have it. 
In that tab, you will want to go into the settings. 
What are all the tabs located at the top of the mouse property window?


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

General - driver - details - events - resources


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

That is the device properties from device manager. The mouse properties I am referring to are in control panel. Go to the control panel. At the top, where it says view by:, make sure it is set to large icons or small icons. Then, select mouse and let me know what tabs are there or if you can solve the problem.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

that's in Asus PS/2 port clickpad properties


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

okay when I click on 'mouse' on control panel it comes up with a window with the tabs 'buttons', 'pointers', 'pointer options', 'wheel', 'hardware'.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

That's where we want to be. Check all those tabs. I am pretty sure you are missing the tab that we want though, meaning the driver isn't properly installed. But just check that you have no options in any of those tabs to mess with the trackpad or gestures.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

No I can't find anything


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

the device status says the device is working properly


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Earlier you said you reinstalled and uninstalled. What were you referring to? Provide a link to what you installed, and did you ever reinstall that?

It definitely seems like you are missing the driver for it.

https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/N56VZ/#support_Download_36

Have you downloaded the touchpad driver from there? You were talking about an error earlier, but I don't know which one you are referring to.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I uninstalled the ATK package and reinstalled the link in 'utilities' titled 'ATKACPl driver and hot-key related utilities


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

and when I try to download the driver your suggesting it says a version already exists


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Where did you download the atk package? Provide the site.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/N56VZ/#support_Download_36, the same one you've been telling me to go to right? and I just tried uninstalling the driver for the touchpad but when I tried downloading the new ones from the website above when I click on setup it still says a version of this already exists


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Which one are you trying to install at that site?

When you installed it, were there any errors or such saying it didn't successfully?


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm trying to install the Asus smart gesture (touchpad driver), but like I said it says a version of the product is already installed, when I uninstalled the current clickpad driver it seems to have eradicated the clickpad in that the mouse menu is now just titled Microsoft ps/2 mouse properties when before it said 'clickpad' not 'mouse'.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Uninstall the current driver. Then, install the asus smart gesture (touchpad driver) from the site provided and then we will go from there. 

Report back results.


----------



## jamieholyer (Mar 29, 2013)

VICTORY! It is working, I think when I was clicking uninstall on the mouse options menu it wasn't actually doing anything but when I went on driver details and found the obviously broken driver, then deleted that from 'my documents' it worked and the driver installed! thank you for all your help it's such a relief to be able to use the touchpad normally.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet. Sorry it took so long. I guess I was not being specific enough. My apologies. 
Do not forget to mark the thread as solved.


----------

